# So two locust forks walk into a shop...



## flippinout

I have had two black locust forks awaiting their becoming slingshots for quite some time and inspiration had not come.

















The one on the lower left was found near my home on the north facing slope of a mountain. It is Black Locust, one of the hardest woods that grows in our area. Due to its exposure, the growth rings were very tight and it had already seasoned a few years on the top of a snag, so no rot.

The one on the upper right was a gift from Wild Bill. This one had fallen in his yard and I believe had rotted while in the top of the tree. It too was very secluded from the sun and warmth, so the rings were very tight and the color was deep yellow. However it had lots of holes in it from the bugs in our area and weather, but was still mostly sound.

They both sat on my bench for months until I got the bug to build out the one on the lower left(above pics)















































This slingshot handles heavy bands very nicely and I couldn't be more pleased with the way it shoots. It is bulky and organic, but it fits like it grew from my hand.

The second fork(upper right in the top pics) was not salvageable as a complete fork, so I lopped off the forks, cut them in half and used them to scale the forks of a Chalice. The core is 3/8" double black linen micarta, with Spectraply spacers. It has in integrated full palmswell and shoots great with my current favorite rig- tabs(alligator leather) and pseudo tapered tubes.


----------



## Rayshot

Tey are both real good looking. The chalice is wow.


----------



## AZ Stinger

Beautiful works of art, I just finished the final sanding on a mesquite fork when I saw the black locust on FB....I went back outside and started reshaping the fork, needless to say I like it much better now and I`d like to thank you for the inspiration....now, back to sanding


----------



## Dayhiker

Both are great, but that dang chalice just takes my breath away! OooooohWeeeee! That's nice. :wub: :wub:

:wub:

:wub:

:wub:


----------



## Knoll

Alligator tabs? First class, man, first class.


----------



## Quercusuber

This is pure artistry on the slingshot world!!!!!

Really an AMAZING work ...there's not much words to say 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## AnTrAxX

Nice to see a "pure natural" from you again.

One of the finest i´ve seen. Grain and shape are amazing. Good you added the pictures holding it, it´s far bigger then i imagined


----------



## Btoon84

wow dude, that chalice is reeedonkulousy classy and so sophisticated! Looks like a really nice shooter


----------



## Dayhiker

I just returned for another gander at that chalice. . . O.M.G.! I do think that it's my favorite of all time.


----------



## flippinout

Thanks guys. I have been only shooting heavy tubes and flats since September and have fundamentally changed my shooting style to accommodate the hunting season. I am more and more fond of super low forks and heavy bands, semi-butterfly and heavy ammo. These forks get the job done, and who wants to shoot an ugly slingshot? Not me!


----------



## AnTrAxX

flippinout said:


> I have been only shooting heavy tubes and flats since September and have fundamentally changed my shooting style to accommodate the hunting season. I am more and more fond of super low forks and heavy bands, semi-butterfly and heavy ammo.


Glad to hear that, want to buy one of mine? lol


----------



## flippinout

AnTrAxX said:


> Nice to see a "pure natural" from you again.


I have never gotten away from pure naturals, I just don't post all of them. Making naturals is a sickness that I don't want to be cured of. A great majority of my 'creative' slingshots are naturals, usually given away or traded. I would rather make a natural than any other type of slingshot. One cannot tire of building naturals as each one is a new project, waiting to be discovered.


----------



## flippinout

AnTrAxX said:


> flippinout said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been only shooting heavy tubes and flats since September and have fundamentally changed my shooting style to accommodate the hunting season. I am more and more fond of super low forks and heavy bands, semi-butterfly and heavy ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that, want to buy one of mine? lol
Click to expand...

No, but I would be happy to trade!


----------



## AnTrAxX

Was just joking anyway since i don´t sell, but a trading would be a pleasure


----------



## The Gopher

Wow are those nice! The first one is stunning, i love spalting on naturals like that.


----------



## popedandy

Sweet!


----------



## Jakerock

Craftsmanship.


----------



## RawSlingshots

Purely amazing, both!

i like the rawness/purity of the natural so much!!!!

hours of carving i guess??

nathan, what sort of band/tube setup will you use for the natural??

cheers


----------



## flippinout

I use either .030" latex cut 1.25"x.75"x9" or pseudo tapered tubes. Both are shot semi butterfly.


----------



## WILD BILL

Mighty Fine, Mighty Fine, Indeed!

Looking forward to "Slinging Lead" soon

Bill.


----------



## Chepo69

Preciosas!


----------



## wood'n'rubber

The first one is just so unique! And the chalice is perfection to the limit! What lucky branches...


----------



## NightKnight

That chalice is a thing of beauty!!


----------



## quarterinmynose

:blink: HOLY CRAP!!! And, He does it again folks! Both are beautiful, but I'm with Dayhiker on this one, that Chalice is a real knockout.


----------



## Mr.Teh

Both are really beautiful slingshots, i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## rapidray

I sitting there looking at the first one and thinking...wow...how on earth is the second one going to look...then I see the second one and...find my..self....in awe. I can understand that one was going be different as you can see the hole in it...but you found what beauty was left and ran with it! I...we...are glad you did! that is just a great looking slingshot. kudos sir.


----------



## rapidray

oh...SOTM material!


----------



## Thistle

Stunning! Both of them. I especially love the foot on the black locust. It almost looks like an *animal paw* when it's standing up.


----------



## Gardengroove

Wow that's amazing. You really know how to breath life into this natural. It's nice you got the picture how the raw forks have looked before. For me the Chalice even tops the natural. I like the croc tabs too.


----------



## jskeen

Well done! So much for only being able to produce the same patterns in different materials! That top natural is a unique work of art like no other.


----------



## tradspirit

Absolute creative quality and craftsmanship!


----------



## Lyle

Oh my! That is art...I'm go'in look'in for some seasoned locust! I'm new here, and I will definitely be watching your posts. Thanks

Lyle


----------



## tnflipper52

The chalice is beautiful, but I'm digging on the solid wood and the grain. It is just so purdy.


----------



## Bob Fionda

Masterpieces.....bravo!


----------



## jazz

so beautiful!


----------



## flippinout

jskeen said:


> Well done! So much for only being able to produce the same patterns in different materials! That top natural is a unique work of art like no other.


????

Really?

Seriously?

Just because one pattern is immensely popular does not necessarily mean it is the only pattern that I produce. Then again, I don't share all that I produce with the public.


----------



## Btoon84

flippinout said:


> Well done! So much for only being able to produce the same patterns in different materials! That top natural is a unique work of art like no other.
> 
> ????
> 
> Really?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Just because one pattern is immensely popular does not necessarily mean it is the only pattern that I produce. Then again, I don't share all that I produce with the public.


Nathan, I believe JSkeen is comedically referencing a comment another member made about your caddys somewhere in the slingshot of the year finalists thread.


----------



## Dayhiker

Nathan, cool it, man. Nobody in his right mind would say such a thing in earnest. Especially James.

. . . and if he did, I'd personally get on a bus to Texas and kick his a$$! :lol:


----------



## flippinout

Now that I understand the context, the intent of the comment is clear.

My blanket apologies to everyone, most especially James.


----------



## jskeen

Wow! I just happened back across this thread, and REALLY need to clarify that.

I was indeed quoting an unnamed poster in a different thread with that "same pattern in different materials" comment. I had considered it absurd when I saw it and considered this example a perfect place to refute the idea.

Nathan, You know I have the highest respect for your designs and craftsmanship.

Sorry for any ruffled feathers folks.

James


----------



## BC-Slinger

jskeen said:


> Wow! I just happened back across this thread, and REALLY need to clarify that.
> 
> I was indeed quoting an unnamed poster in a different thread with that "same pattern in different materials" comment. I had considered it absurd when I saw it and considered this example a perfect place to refute the idea.
> 
> Nathan, You know I have the highest respect for your designs and craftsmanship.
> 
> Sorry for any ruffled feathers folks.
> 
> James


Great looking slingers Nathen a refreshing set of designs this time. :thumbsup:

Who would dare say such a thing or possibly have there own opinion in this world darn that person. :iagree:


----------



## Pawpawsailor

Gorgeous!


----------

